# Saw DV Miui thread was closed



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get the ROM now? Can anyone upload a copy of a recent working version on the ROM?


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

Follow him on twitter.... He tweeted this earlier today.

*Paul Laino* @*Paullie_Vicious* 
Thunderbolt users you guys are first tonight before anything else.. I'll keep you posted just watch the tweets!!


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

*giggle*

*insert clever tag line here*


----------

